

How to save $100,000 by the time you're 30 - edward
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-save-100000-by-the-time-youre-30-2015-6?IR=T

======
beamatronic
Great article, other than the fact that one of the students in the photo has a
nice Rolex.

~~~
tjr
Maybe it was a gift, with the recipient's name inscribed to discourage resale.

------
VOYD
"Live a life of greed" \- great mantra.

